# Vaccinations for India



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Am off to India in April for a bit of sight-seeing and doing my best to avoid the plague.

I should take the opportunity to have some vaccinations/immunizations shots to help stave off malaria, yellow fever, hep A and B and what you have it.

Can anyone recommend a decent doctor in Dubai who will perform the vaccination shots? A doctor who will actually know it's best to spread the shots over a month or so rather than giving all them to you on one day!

Much obliged and cheers.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

We have no diseases in India! Anyone who has a disease is automatically deported to Dubai! 

Seriously though, I remember when my colleague was planning a trip, he was advised that he could get these vaccines only from a particular clinic. I'm not sure why but he was told to go to a specific place somewhere in Bur Dubai or Karama. I could check and get back to you but perhaps when you apply for your visa, you could ask the people at the consulate too?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You can just go to your GP. Get Twinrix rather than separate Hep A and B. If you don't have a GP, Emirates Hospital on the Beach Road has a 24-hour walk-in clinic with GPs.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks like all I need are vacs for Hep A and B and possibly malaria. I'll check out the Emirates Hospital this weekend.

Cheers


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Just make sure you ask for Twinrix for the heps - one jab rather than two and Malaria is tablets. Do you have polio, tetanus and typhoid? If not, you should get those done too. I have to keep mine up to date for travel (although am grounded at the moment because of my back) and these are the ones I have for all parts of Asia. The only other one I have is Yellow Fever which you don't need for India.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Did not know you needed vaccinations to go to India. I have been to India many times and never needed vaccinations or anything.... but when I was heading into Africa, they made me get all these vaccinations and made me carry a yellow card showing that I got the shots...


----------

